#  > Petroleum Industry Zone >  > Quality management >  >  >  Iso 9712 7 & iso 17024

## DEVCO Group

Dear Colleagues,



I need a copy of "*ISO 9712 : 2012 Qualification and certification of NDT personnel*" and a copy of "*ISO 17024:2012 General requirements for bodies operating certification of persons*".

thank You In Advance

Egyptian Society for Industrial inspection
EGSII
**[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
*link*




<![CDATA[[Only Registered And Activated Users Can See Links]See More: Iso 9712 7 & iso 17024

----------


## acier58

> Dear Colleagues,
> 
> I need a copy of "*ISO 9712 : 2012 Qualification and certification of NDT personnel*" and a copy of "*ISO 17024:2012 General requirements for bodies operating certification of persons*".
> 
> thank You In Advance
> 
> Egyptian Society for Industrial inspection
> EGSII
> **[link Point to another website Only the registered members can access]
> ...



Here you are

----------


## DEVCO Group

thank You (Y)

----------


## rafeequkm

Hi all...
Can anyone send me ISO 17024 & BS 7121-2-7:2012+A1:2015

Thanks in advance

----------


## RussiCadian

@acier58, @DEVKO Group, 
Hello brothers
The attached files are no longer working and we're unable to get the ISO 17024, can you please share it again, I would be grateful ?
Many thx

----------

